# the lowest tier, part 5 - to Dec 13



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to promote from the 123rd and lowest tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works. We'll do this tier here in the main board, but the subsequent tiers will be in the polls subforum.

It currently has 757 works, so I've divided it into 9 parts of 84 works each (and the 9th part has an 85th work). From each part, we're going to move the works that get the absolute most votes up four tiers to the 119th tier, the next 14 works up three tiers to the 120th tier, the next 14 works up two tiers to the 121st tier, and the next 28 works up one tier to the 122nd tier. The works that get the fewest votes will remain on the lowest tier.

Each voter will get *up to FIVE +7 votes*, up to SIX +6 votes, SEVEN +5 votes, up to EIGHT +4 votes, up to NINE +3 votes, up to TEN +2 votes, and as many +1 votes as you want. *You don't have to use all of them, but you must have fewer +7 votes than +6 votes, fewer +6 than +5 votes, fewer +5 votes than +4 votes, and so on.*

If you have any questions, just ask!

Probably none of us knows all of the works listed below. Feel free to vote for the works that are already familiar to you, but voting on this thread will be open *12 days* -- closing Dec 13, Korea time, so you have plenty of time to explore a few that are new to you, and I sincerely hope that many of you will do so. That's the entire point of this project! In fact, I really hope you'll try a few things that you normally wouldn't....

When the time's up, I will tally the votes on a Google sheet, post the results in the main thread of this protect, and move the works to their new tiers.

Have fun! Also, please remember that we hope our selections will influence people's exploration of classical music.

Incidentally, if you spot a work that we're missing, check the alphabetical list to be sure, and if we really are missing it, then go to the main thread to add it. You can add one new work every day, but you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want.

Here is a template you use for your vote:



> +7 (up to 5 works)
> 
> +6 (up to 6 works)
> 
> ...


Within those levels, I'd appreciate it if you put the works in alphabetical order for me. Makes it much easier for me!

Here are the eligible works for this thread (please let me know if you spot any errors):

Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]
Kaminski: Dorische Musik ("Doric Music") [1933]
Kancheli: Broken Chant [2007]
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Kaprálová: Piano Concerto in D minor [1935]
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989]
Kerem: Symphony #3 "For the Victims of Communism" [2003]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]
Köksal: Shiftings [2014]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 [1988] 
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]
Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Lamote de Grignon: Triptico de la piel de toro for piano and orchestra [1958]
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]
Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]
Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 [1971]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59 [1909]
Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Lloyd Webber, A.: Requiem [1985]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]
Lourié: Concerto Spirituale [1929]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]
Malec: Sonoris Causa [1997]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]
Marshall: Gradual Requiem [1980]
Martin: Pavane Couleur du Temps [1920]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]
Marttinen: Violin Concerto, op. 13 [1962]
Martucci: Nocturnes, op. 70 [1891?]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ten days to go on this one.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921] +2
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947] +1
Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889] +1


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Seven days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Five days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Three days to go here....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+7
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]

+6
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]

+5
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]

+4
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]

Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]

+3
Kancheli: Broken Chant [2007]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]

Lloyd Webber, A.: Requiem [1985]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

+2
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]

Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]

+1
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989]

Kerem: Symphony #3 "For the Victims of Communism" [2003]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]

Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]
Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]

Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]

Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]
Malec: Sonoris Causa [1997]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Technically there's only a day left but if anyone needs an extension, let me know!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

2
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]

1
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Three hours to go....


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+7

Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980] 
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587] 
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999] 
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]

+6

José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933] 
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8] 
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]

+5

Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8] 
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]

Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015] 
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]

+4

Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923] 
Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816] 
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]

Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989] 
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]

+3

Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004] 
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936] 
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]

Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771] 
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]

+2

Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889] 
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498] 
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989] 
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966] 
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]

Leiviskä: Symphony #3 [1971]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864] 
Martucci: Nocturnes, op. 70 [1891?]

+1

Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Kaminski: Dorische Musik ("Doric Music") [1933]
Kaprálová: Piano Concerto in D minor [1935]
Köksal: Shiftings [2014]
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59 [1909]

Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830] 
Lortzing: Undine [1845] 
Lourié: Concerto Spirituale [1929]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828] 
Martin: Pavane Couleur du Temps [1920]


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

+6:
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]

+5:
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]

+4:
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

+3:
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]

+2:
Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]

+1:
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay, time's up! I'll tally the votes and post the results in the main thread.


----------

